# Aldi Talk EU Pakete



## Aldi Talk EU Pakete (30 August 2017)

Also ich nutze meine Aldi Prepaid Karte teils unterdessen kostenlos im EU Ausland, was auch einwandfrei funktioniert.
Allerdings kann ich in der App immernoch EU Pakete zubuchen (für Telefon und Internet)
Welchen Sinn hat das denn ??


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2017)

Solltest Du Aldi fragen....
Spekulationsmodus on - nur ein gewisses Datenkontingent ist im Ausland abrufbar, der Rest kostet Aufpreis


----------



## Gwennerich (4 Oktober 2017)

Nein, das ist nicht limitiert bei Aldi Talk


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2017)

Gwennerich schrieb:


> ....das ist nicht limitiert bei Aldi Talk


So? Woher die Erkenntnis?

Das steht hier z. B. anders, betreffend EU-Roaming: https://www.teltarif.de/aldi-talk-eu-roaming/news/68969.html. Auch fürs restliche Ausland müsste man passende Pakete zubuchen. Aber du hast Recht, wenn du bei der An- und Abreise das Händie ausmachst und dann im Ausland nur im WLAN des Hotels surfst.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Oktober 2017)

Genauer gesagt:



> Die ALDI TALK All-Net-Flat enthält:
> 
> - unbegrenzt Inklusiveinheiten (Min./SMS) für Standard-Gespräche und -SMS innerhalb Deutschlands sowie im EU-Ausland
> - EU-weit bis zu 3 GB High-Speed-Datenvolumen mit bis zu 21,6 Mbit/s im Download und bis zu 8,6 Mbit/s im Upload, danach bis zu 56 kbit/s im Up- und Download.



Limit ist wie zu Hause, auch im EU-Ausland zu nutzen.
ABER: mit EU ist hier nicht Europa, sondern die Europäische Union gemeint.
Für die Europäischen nicht EU (Union) Länder ist dann der Zusatztarif zu buchen. 

Wobei :


> EU-Internet Paket 500 mit einer Laufzeit von 7 Tagen ohne automatische Verlängerung. Das Paket beinhaltet bis zu 500 MB für das mobile Surfen im Internet im EU-Ausland und _*in der Schweiz*_ ohne VoIP. Die Taktung erfolgt in 100 KB Intervallen. Das Paket ist jederzeit nachbuchbar. Bei vorzeitiger Nachbuchung bzw. am Laufzeitende entfallen nicht genutzte Inklusiveinheiten.
> 
> Mit Buchung des Paketes wird der 14-tägige EU-Kostenschutz aktiviert, der nach Ablauf oder Ausschöpfung des Paketes die kostenpflichtige Nutzung von Daten unterbindet. Zur Nutzung von mobilen Daten im Standard Roaming Tarif kann der Kostenschutz jederzeit durch eine kostenfreie Rückantwort mit „Ja“ auf die entsprechende Info-SMS aufgehoben werden. Nach Aufhebung oder Auslaufen des Kostenschutzes sowie des Paketes gelten die Preise gemäß Roaming-Preisliste.



hier nur die Schweiz erwähnt wird...


----------



## Macori (13 Oktober 2018)

Mit EU ist gerade die Nicht EU gemeint, in dem Fall die Schweiz. Dafür macht das Paket Sinn. Nur dafür.
Warum es EU Paket heisst, weiss sicher die freundliche Aldi Kassiererin


----------



## BenTigger (14 Oktober 2018)

Weil EU nicht mit Europa gleichzusetzen ist. EU bedeutet Europäische Union.
Nur die Länder, die der EU beigetreten sind, müssen sich an die Abmachungn anpassen.
Die Schweiz ist daher eben EU Ausland. Die gehört nicht zur EU.


----------



## hFranz (22 Oktober 2018)

Liechtenstein gehört auch nicht zur EU, dort aber kostet Roaming mit deutscher Karte nichts extra ...


----------



## BenTigger (22 Oktober 2018)

Naja, Lichtenstein ist so klein, da sind die Handys immer noch im EU Netz eingebucht


----------

